# Motorcitos de desarme, características y torque dinámico.



## Haslick (Mar 17, 2016)

Estamos en la era de la robotica, los robots y la automatizacion ya no son cosa solo de grandes empresas, grandes laboratorios y/o grandes conocimientos. Hoy en dia cualquiera con un poco de maña, ganas y voluntad puede aprender a programar un Arduino, desarmar un par de impresoras, y armarse en el taller de su casa su propio robot, o incluso armar su propio sistema de automatización del hogar!

Por lo que se me ocurrio dedicar este hilo específicamente a como medir y/o descubrir las características de los motorsitos de corriente continua que podemos conseguir de desarme. Hace varios años atras hice un post dedicado a los motores paso a paso que conseguimos de desarme, sobre como catalogarlos y hallar sus caracteristicas cuando no tenemos la mas minima referencia del mismo, pero me falto un detalle que hoy en dia todavia no lo tengo bien claro, y es el calculo y/o medición de la potencia y/o torque dinamico de los motores. Quería ver si uds me pueden ayudar a aclarar este tema en mi mente.

El torque dinamico (τ) es el momento de fuerza que un motor puede realizar de manera constante girando a una determinada velocidad fija (ω). Multiplicando estos dos valores se obtiene la potencia (P) que dicho motor puede entregar. Esto es P = τω. Entonces, en teoría al menos, si hallamos el torque dinamico que un motor esta ejerciendo a una determinada velocidad podemos calcular la potencia de salida que puede entregar, ¿no?. Luego, si medimos la tensión y la corriente que consume en esa velocidad, y con ese torque en particular, podemos calcular la potencia que consume. Entonces, si ya tenemos la potencia que consume y la potencia que entrega, podemos calcular la eficiencia o rendimiento de dicho motor, ¿no?. Y este es un dato de por demás de util a nivel practico.

Bueno, entonces la pregunta principal es... ¿Como hacemos para medir el torque dinamico de un motorsito de continua chiquito? ¿Que dispositivo se les ocurre fabricar de forma casera para lograrlo? A mi se me ocurrio hacer un freno de Prony, pero lo investigue y no termine de comprenderlo bien, ademas que requiere una calibración y ajuste a cero... y el problema es justamente como lograr calibrar algo cuando no tenes una referencia inicial de torque dinamico. ¿Como se les ocurre hacer el experimento a uds? 

Por otro lado, ¿existe algun medidor de torque dinamico a pequeña escala? En internet no encontré nada pequeño, solo dinamometros de motores de gran potencia...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Buena pregunta, no tiene una respuesta sencilla.
Se puede poner un generador como freno y medir la pootencia que genera pero entonces hay que considerar el rendimiento de ese generador.
Las revoluciones está claro como se mides, pero medir el par tiene su guasa, si.
Puedes colgar un peso con un hilo y ver si lo sube o no, entonces tendrás el momento descontando el peso de la cuerda multiplicando el peso por el radio del eje sobre el que se enrolla el hilo... Pero es complicado ya que ese sistema funciona mientras se enrolla el hilo y no permanentemente, y habria que considerar además la aceleración que sufre el peso.
Supongo que se podrá hacer un "banco de pruebas inercial" como el que se emplea para los coches; se conecta un cilindro de masa respetable al eje y se ve como evoluciona la velocidad. Como sabemos la masa del cilindro , su momento de inercia y como evoluciona la aceleración... Ese método no vale de forma estática a velocidad constante, solo valdrá en aceleración.
Con esas pruebas caracterizas el motor.


----------



## Haslick (Mar 18, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta!

Me acabo de iluminar! Ya tengo la respuesta!

Era mucho mas sencillo de lo que parecía. El torque dinamico es solamente el torque fijo revolucionado, es decir, mantenido en el tiempo. Entonces simplemente con un torquimetro estatico medis el torque fijo de lo que quieras hacer girar con el motor, y si el motor lo gira entonces listo, ese es el torque dinamico que esta ejerciendo en ese momento, luego solo resta medir a la velocidad a la que esta menteniendo ese torque y wala! tenemos la potencia de salida 

El unico error que puede tener este tipo de medicion es que el mecanismo al estar revolucionado en velocidad seguramente su torque estacionario disminuye porque el coeficiente de rozamiento dinamico casi siempre es menor al estatico. Pero esto se puede minimizar lo mas posible haciendo un freno lo mas simple posible y con materiales que no posean tanta diferencia entre sus coeficientes de rozamiento, como la goma.

Ahora mismo esto diseñando mi freno simple para motorsitos, solo tengo que conseguir un torquimetro estatico y nada mas


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 19, 2016)

eso me suena como hacer un sandwich pero desde sembrar el trigo la mostaza , criar el puerco, criar las cebollas ,etc.

digo usar motorreductores con su coeficiente de reduccion de fabrica pues *no es caro*, sale mas caro comprar un kilo de basura y buscar los motores, desoldarlos, darles mantenimiento ,comprar WD-40 para que vuelvan a jalar , medirlos y hacer medidas especificas para ello, etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2016)

aquí son costosos los motoreductores ,sale mas económico comprar un atornillador chino y desarmarlo 
para aprovechar el motor y sus engranages
que comprar un motorcito suelto ,es decir el motoreductor
como este
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-602809300-motoreductora-motor-caja-de-reduccion-12-24-vcc-varios-rpm-_JM_





800 pesos el motor ,contra 500 el atornillador + baterias de yapa ,,Black & Decker chino
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-607867848-destornillador-inalambrico-9036ar-black-decker-prestigio-_JM_




y esto no es de ahora
en mi ex trabajo fabrica de cajas fuertes se compraba los atornilladores solo para ocupar el motoreductor .
en aquel entonces el motor salia 50 pesos y el atornillador 30 pesos 
los ocupábamos para el mecanismo de la cerradura 

PD:
¿están hablando sobre estos motores no ?


----------



## Haslick (Mar 19, 2016)

Los motores que podes conseguir de desarme de impresoras, scaners, joysticks, discos rigicos, autitos, etc, etc, etc normalmente estan impecables y en perfecto estado, ya que nunca son ellos los causantes del desuso del dispositivo, sino muchisimos otros factores, principalmente fallas en la electrónica y/o la obsolescencia programada/percibida/especulada. Y realmente hallar sus caracteristicas de trabajo no es para nada dificil. Y por ejemplo, un motorsito de continua que podes sacar del vibrador de un joystick de playstation, hoy por hoy, aca en Rosario, Argentina, sale 60 pesos... Ni te cuento un paso a paso de impresora Epson 670...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2016)

No es cierto que el par estático y el dinámico sean el mismo.
Cuanta mas revolucioes lleve la fuerza contraelectromotriz se opone a la tensión de alimentación y le resta par.
Por que sea de imanes fijos que dan un magnetismo fijo, no es de par fijo, disminuye con las revoluciones.
Por eso tienen una kV (creo que se llama) que indica los voltios de la fuerza contraelectromotriz generada, y por tanto cuantos voltios son necesarios según que revoluciones lleve para contrarrestarlos.


----------



## Haslick (Mar 19, 2016)

No, Scooter, el torque que pierde por la Fcem es justamente torque perdido. Y el objetivo es medir el torque util y limpio que el motor es capaz de entregar a la salida. Es cierto que a mayor velocidad mayor Fcem, pero esto se ve reflejado en la eficiencia del motor en función de la velocidad. Lo que resultaría en menor eficiencia, cuanto mayor es la velocidad.

Si no fuera asi, entonces un freno de prony tampoco serviria, porque el freno lo unico que hace es ejercer un par estatico de valor conocido al eje del motor, y luego el motor al girar mueve ese par si o si, y ese par no cambia cuando aumenta la Fcem. Logicamente, la Fcem no modifica el par del freno de prony... Basicamente mi idea es hacer un freno de prony, solo que ahora entendi como saber el par que el freno esta ejerciendo en el eje del motor, y es simplemente midiendolo con un torquimetro estatico.

Entonces, el par estatico y el dinamico util que el motor puede entregar si son casi el mismo (salvo el rozamiento), porque el par que el motor pierde internamente para contrarrestar la Fcem no es util, y por lo tanto, es parte de lo que pretendo calcular como perdida.

Potencia de Salida = (Potencia de Entrada) - (P. de la resistencia interna) - (P. de la Fcem) - (P. de rozamientos y/o características físicas del motor)


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 19, 2016)

no se casi nada  del tema.... pero por  lo que lei aqui....  acaso no esta involucrado la masa del rotor.??? o nada que ver???


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2016)

No, la masa sólo influye en la aceleración y frenado. En el uso continuo ni debería de influir prácticamente nada.

Como el par útil cambia, de alguna forma hay que medirlo, no vale con tomar un valor fijo.
El rendimiento también cambia.
Ya no me acuerdo de la práctica con dinamo-freno, hace treinta años casi de ello, pero la dinamo tenía una báscula que indicaba el par resistente. Se me ocurre poner otro motor a arrastrar en el que el estator pueda girar y esté frenado por una báscula/dinamómetro de forma que se vea el par de salida.
Ahí hay pérdidas para aburrir del generador de carga pero se podrán caracterizar de algún modo

Osea, motor que acciona generador. En el generador se coloca una carga eléctrica variable sobre la que se.mide la potencia eléctrica generada.
Se miden además las rpm que es fácil, y el par reactivo del estator del generador que se le deja rotar pero se frena con un dinamómetro, o báscula.
Entremedias lo que faltan son las pérdidas del motor y las del generador...
Probando unos cuantos motores se podrá deducir la del generador que siempre es el mismo y a partir de ahí ya está "calibrado" el banco de pruebas y ya puedes poner motores a medir.

Complejo, muy complejo para un motorcito de juguete.


----------



## Haslick (May 15, 2016)

He aquí la solución.


----------

